# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Wazig zien, niet kunnen scherpstellen, overgevoeligheid voor licht, dansende letters

## Sefi

De naam van dit topic omschrijft het probleem dat jarenlang terugkeerde.
Niemand wist waardoor ik deze klachten had.
Oogarts dacht aan te hoge spierspanning in mijn hoofd en adviseerde om me niet druk te maken en rustig aan te doen.
Uiteindelijk werden de klachten weer minder en was het wel weer 'te doen'.
Maar ik zag nooit écht scherp. Verschillende oogmetingen gehad en iedere opticien maakte notitie bij de meting dat ze mijn ogen niet scherp konden krijgen.

Een paar weken geleden heb ik een nieuwe bril aangeschaft en weer had ik moeite met de meting. 
En zodra ik mijn bril opzette werd ik duizelig. Dit kon een kwestie van wennen zijn, dus vol goede moed ging ik naar huis.
De derde dag was ik gewoon zo misselijk dat ik nauwelijks nog een hap eten door mijn keel kreeg.
Weer terug naar de optometrist en die vertelden me dat het wel 7-10 dagen kon duren eer dat ik gewend zou zijn, maar de klachten moesten wel langzaam afnemen.
Na 7 dagen was ik nog niets minder duizelig en misselijk en ik wilde de bril niet meer op. 

De week daarna heb ik twee oogmetingen gehad, maar die kwamen op hetzelfde uit als wat er in mijn nieuwe bril zat. De nieuwe bril is verschillende keren doorgemeten of alles wel goed zat en dat was ook zo.

Ik ging denken waardoor zou dit toch komen? Ik ben toch een paar jaar geleden bij de oogarts geweest en die vertelde me van hoge spierspanning. Toen viel voor mij het kwartje, want twee jaar geleden had ik kennis gemaakt met triggerpoints en dat heeft met hoge spierspanning te maken.
Ik pakte gelijk mijn Handboek triggerpoint-therapie erbij en ging op zoek naar oogklachten.
Tot mijn verbazing (en opluchting) vond ik mijn klachten terug in het boek en ben ik gelijk op zoek gegaan naar triggerpoints in de aangegeven gebieden rondom het oog en de hals. Ik was rijkelijk 'gezegend' met triggerpoints in die spieren. Die dag heb ik ze 4 keer behandeld en de andere dag al kon ik mijn nieuwe bril de hele dag ophouden zonder misselijk of duizelig te worden. Ik heb de behandelingen nog wel een paar dagen volgehouden en ik had nog nooit zo scherp gezien!

Ik ben teruggegaan naar de optometrist en heb haar verteld over triggerpoints. Zij had er nog nooit van gehoord, maar wilde er alles over weten. Hopelijk kan zij nu andere mensen met dergelijke klachten op dit spoor zetten.

Omdat ik weet dat er meer mensen zijn met 'vage' oogklachten waar geen verklaring voor gevonden kan worden, heb ik mijn verhaal hier neergezet.
Misschien dat iemand er iets mee kan.

Voor meer informatie over triggerpoints kun je de volgende website bezoeken: http://www.triggerpointboek.nl
Hier is een selectie uit het boek terug te vinden, maar helaas niet veel over het oog.
In het boek is er wel meer over terug te vinden.

Sefi

----------


## Sefi

De volgende website is in het engels, maar er staat ook wel een heleboel op.
http://www.triggerpoints.net/

----------

